# Police Officer Dexter Hammond



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Dexter Hammond 
*Headland Police Department
Alabama*
End of Watch: Friday, April 24, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, April 24, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Dexter Hammond was shot and killed while responding to reports of a man waving a gun around outside of his trailer. When Officer Hammond arrived at the scene he was fatally shot.

Responding deputies also were fired upon when they arrived. The deputies returned fire, killing the suspect.

Officer Hammond had previously served as the police chief of the Midland City Police Department.
Agency Contact Information
Headland Police Department
9 Park Street
Headland, AL 36345

Phone: (346) 932-222

_*Please contact the Headland Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Officer Dexter Hammond


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace officer Hammond


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## Ajax UOG (Dec 9, 2008)

rip


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP brother


----------

